# Why they are sharing this movies?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey everybody 
I've received yesterday letter with movie links to some famous singers private movies. I have seen both of them and want to say - at my point of view it's absolutely those singers. But, the main questions is - why they are sharing all this? they could make so much money on it!

[SPAM removed]

Would appreciate any of your comments!


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think I'll be clicking onto those links, thank you very much.

I apologise if they aren't what they seem, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Jumpforjoy*

Why don't you jump in the lake and take what looks like your porn with you.

Topaz


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Lol... anyone notice that bots/spammers are getting smarter these days?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah... I've seen a few of these things lately. Do people actually get paid to do this, or is it a bot?


----------

